# Moving Wine



## swiss (Mar 6, 2010)

Greetings!Just joined this forum....thank you to everyone for posting useful advice on this forum. Terrific community!

We are planning to move to Dubai this summer lane:. Can you advice if we can move a few bottles of wine (about 25-30) in our shipment with us?


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

You definitely cannot ship alcohol anywhere unfortunately. You will have to have a party before you leave!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Absolutely not! 

No reputable shipping company will even try it, as if they are caught with your wine in their container they can be sure that their future consignments are meticulously checked, meaning holdups for their customers.

Also, goods in containers are often kept on the dockside until cleared by customs, exposure to 40C+ temperatures will not do your wine much good.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Alcohol import duty free limit is 2 litres for wine - I would say anything above that - certainly of that quantity would need to be declared upon arrival making you liable to local duty charges. I have no idea how much these are.

Wine isn't cheap in the UAE at all - incredibly expensive in fact, so it may be worth the hassle to have a good stock with you!

(PS You shipper would def not do this for you!)


----------



## swiss (Mar 6, 2010)

Super! Exactly what I needed to know .... will be drinking up before we leave for sure!

Thanks to MadamMin, MGB and SandyPool!

Kind regards


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I love wine! Where's the party because you've got alot of wine to drink....


----------



## swiss (Mar 6, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> I love wine! Where's the party because you've got alot of wine to drink....


Geneve! If you are passing by between now and the early summer, give me a shout and help me finish it all off!

Best wishes


----------



## ANAND EMOVERS (Mar 9, 2010)

swiss said:


> Greetings!Just joined this forum....thank you to everyone for posting useful advice on this forum. Terrific community!
> 
> We are planning to move to Dubai this summer lane:. Can you advice if we can move a few bottles of wine (about 25-30) in our shipment with us?



am working in a relocation company. you cannot ship wines to uae. if customs caught they will hold you full continer in port and you need to pay lot of money for container charges and port charges .


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Alcohol import duty free limit is 2 litres for wine - I would say anything above that - certainly of that quantity would need to be declared upon arrival making you liable to local duty charges. I have no idea how much these are.
> 
> Wine isn't cheap in the UAE at all - incredibly expensive in fact, so it may be worth the hassle to have a good stock with you!
> 
> (PS You shipper would def not do this for you!)


I doubt you can bring duty free alcohol if you are not on tourist visa. It's not permitted for residents unless if they have a license


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

There is no problem with someone on a resident's visa bringing in duty free if they do not have a licence - they do not ask to see a licence at duty free


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

When I moved here I packed my own boxes and spread the bottles throughout several of them. I guess you risk losing it but I brought over about 10 bottles of whiskey, half a dozen bottles of wine and another half dozen bottles of spirits.


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

Madam Mim said:


> There is no problem with someone on a resident's visa bringing in duty free if they do not have a licence - they do not ask to see a licence at duty free



We are also coming from Germany and are planning a big party the day before the movers arrive....all our trips to France and these cases of wine we have stored have to go to good use!


----------

